# New Fulfillment company



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Doing lots of research for my T biz I came across this new company in one of the forum but can't remember where, may be it was a different forum... If you know about this company please help me as i think they would be an advantage for me.
This new T fulfillment biz give the data base of every customer to the shop owner and also provide him with an affiliate program for his own shop. I think they are doing a *trial*​ with a shop owner but if I remember it was an amazing concept.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KeenT said:


> Doing lots of research for my T biz I came across this new company in one of the forum but can't remember where, may be it was a different forum... If you know about this company please help me as i think they would be an advantage for me.
> 
> This new T fulfillment biz give the data base of every customer to the shop owner and also provide him with an affiliate program for his own shop. I think they are doing a *trial*​with a shop owner *but if I remember* it was an amazing concept.


if you cant remember, may be it was not that good.  lol

welcome to the board.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Lucy, but hey I had a motherboard problem and lost lots of stuff.....
I'm just surprise that all this fulfillment company don't give us the customer contacts as the database is the core of any business, specially with the web.
All the best


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KeenT said:


> Thanks Lucy, but hey I had a motherboard problem and lost lots of stuff.....
> I'm just surprise that all this fulfillment company don't give us the customer contacts as the database is the core of any business, specially with the web.
> All the best


yeah, losing data can be a pain, its a good idea to keep it in a few different servers too. Recovery sake.

as for the post, are you saying that this service ALSO provides users with a client database contact info etc.. ?


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Yep they claimed to give the shop owner all the client data and don't use it for their own marketing. I think it's huge advantage.
Also do you know if when a conventional fulfillment company sold one of your T in their marketplace do they give you the same commission as if it was sold from your shop?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KeenT said:


> Also do you know if when a conventional fulfillment company sold one of your T in their marketplace do they give you the same commission as if it was sold from your shop?


du-no  , i never used these fulfillment sites etc...


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Kind of hard to tell exactly what you're saying here, but assuming I understood correctly:



KeenT said:


> I'm just surprise that all this fulfillment company don't give us the customer contacts as the database is the core of any business, specially with the web.


Many company privacy policies would likely prevent them from even doing this. This sounds like it's only one step above a company selling a list of emails to some random spammer. If this company offers this database of customers to everyone that signs up (and thus, tons of people can contact them), do you really think your ads will look like anything other than spam?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Kind of hard to tell exactly what you're saying here, but assuming I understood correctly:
> 
> 
> 
> Many company privacy policies would likely prevent them from even doing this. This sounds like it's only one step above a company selling a list of emails to some random spammer. If this company offers this database of customers to everyone that signs up (and thus, tons of people can contact them), do you really think your ads will look like anything other than spam?


i think that is what the poster is talking about.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

OK guys I think it's a misunderstanding. What i mean is that when someone is a shop owner with cafepress, zaz...when they sale a T shirt with their shop CP print and send the T to the customer but doesn't give the shop owner the name of his customer.
If I open a shop I just would like to know my customers as by experience I know that if the customer is happy he or she has lots of chances to comeback if I offer him some special later on.....
So if anyone know a fulfillment company who gives the shop owner the contact of his own customers please let me know.
Of course they would not give the name to anybody else.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KeenT said:


> OK guys I think it's a misunderstanding. What i mean is that when someone is a shop owner with cafepress, zaz...when they sale a T shirt with their shop CP print and send the T to the customer but doesn't give the shop owner the name of his customer.
> If I open a shop I just would like to know my customers as by experience I know that if the customer is happy he or she has lots of chances to comeback if I offer him some special later on.....
> So if anyone know a fulfillment company who gives the shop owner the contact of his own customers please let me know.
> Of course they would not give the name to anybody else.


oh i see, 
that means you would need to sell the shirts yourself and source out the shirts with drop ship ?


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

No I jsut want to concentrate on my design and marketing of my shop. The fulfillment company will print and send the T to my customers and then give me their details.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What i mean is that when someone is a shop owner with cafepress, zaz...when they sale a T shirt with their shop CP print and send the T to the customer but doesn't give the shop owner the name of his customer.
> If I open a shop I just would like to know my customers as by experience I know that if the customer is happy he or she has lots of chances to comeback if I offer him some special later on.....
> So if anyone know a fulfillment company who gives the shop owner the contact of his own customers please let me know


I think the problem with this is that cafepress/zazzle/etc have a privacy obligation to the customer to protect their information. The fulfillment companies process all the orders and have their contact/privacy polices publically available and easily accessible, whereas the hundreds of thousands of individual merchants don't have privacy policies or contact information available for the customer to read and know how their information will be used.

So, for example, if cafepress hosted a shop for joe's dog tees and then gave joe's dog tees the customer information, joe, from joe's dog tees might think that sending the customer information on a new multi level marketing opportunity is well within joe's rights as the merchant. The customer would probably think this is spam. Multiple this by 1000 merchants spamming customers with non-relevant emails, and then it can quickly become a case where end customers are not comfortable shopping at stores hosted by that fulfillment company because of their "lax" privacy policies.

Every company and invididual has a different idea of what is "acceptable". Additionally, many merchants at the fulfillment companies like to have a bit of anonymity, so they don't publish their email address/phone number/mailing address on their sites, but at the ame time many of those same folks would like to have the customer share their information with thim. It has to be a two way street with the customer knowing exactly how their information will be used and how to contact the people with their information to start or stop communications.

That being said, I think there are ways to make it happen so that people that are truly running their t-shirt shop as a business can have access to customer's information and still keep the customer's informed and giving consent.

I would ask around to a few of the fulfillment companies and see if this is a level of service that they can offer you. Some might be able to work with you on it.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KeenT said:


> No I jsut want to *concentrate on my design and marketing of my shop.* The fulfillment company will print and send the T to my customers and then give me their details.


what is stoping you from doing that ? you can take the orders yourself and keep your customer info. At the same time CC the orders to the company that makes it and ships it out.

... is that what you mean ?


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Rodney said:


> whereas the hundreds of thousands of individual merchants don't have privacy policies or contact information available for the customer to read and know how their information will be used.


The shops owner could have a privacy policies and contact info on their shop.

I understand that CP don't want to supply the customer to the shop owner as they make most of their money by using the database to promote their website. It's why they have a packaging and information promoting CP with every orders



T-BOT said:


> what is stopping you from doing that?


Because I want my customer to receive info only about my products. After all without my marketing and design the fulfillment company wouldn't have made a sale so they should be grateful and not try to use my customer to make other sale which will not bring me any commissions.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The shops owner could have a privacy policies and contact info on their shop.


Yep, I think this is one way to work around the privacy issues 

As I said, ask around to different fulfillment companies and see if this is something they can do.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

you could fing someone with a dtg or a heat press, to fulfill your orders for you. Then you would be responsible for building the website, hosting, domain, marketing, credit card processing, etc., and you would have full control


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

jdr8271 said:


> you could fing someone with a dtg or a heat press, to fulfill your orders for you. Then you would be responsible for building the website, hosting, domain, marketing, credit card processing, etc., and you would have full control


Yep. but it would be better if the fulfillment company was doing all this. As I'm not competent in this field. I 'm going to ask all the fulfillment company if they can do it.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

KeenT said:


> Yep. but it would be better if the fulfillment company was doing all this. As I'm not competent in this field. I 'm going to ask all the fulfillment company if they can do it.


Why do you think it's better to work with a Fulfillment company than an independent shop for this? Working with a small shop in this fashion would be really similar to a fulfillment company. I know someone that runs a shop based out of the UK, and to handle US orders he has a US printer print them up about once a week (and thus, his US customers don't need to pay international shipping). All he does is market his website and take the payment (via Paypal); the printer does everything else.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Why do you think it's better to work with a Fulfillment company than an independent shop for this?


Probably easier to feel comfortable dealing with an established business that has that as their focus, rather than someone doing it as a side business. 

It can definitely work out if you can find an "independent" printer to do this, but that might be more of a challenge to find (and weed out the less reliable ones), than it would be to go directly to an established fulfillment company.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Probably easier to feel comfortable dealing with an established business that has that as their focus, rather than someone doing it as a side business.


thats important. How many companies that manufacture every type of transfer do you know that can fill your t-shirts made by the top 4-5 major blank brands ? 

I think if such company could be found and willing to take you on, you would be laughing.  

but yes, that would cost you some $ points i would think.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Twinge said:


> Working with a small shop in this fashion would be really similar to a fulfillment company.


Well this small shop would have to be reliable and work with integrity but my concern beside the price would be that the Tshirt need to be done with the same blank wherever they are being printed, OZ, US or UK .

But realy what I'm looking for is more than a printing & posting service, a website setup support would be great with integrated affiliate program and marketing tips...

May be it's too much to ask...


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

If I may refer back to the OP's original question: Anyone knows of a new player in the fulfillment business that might have been mentioned somewhere here?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Anyone knows of a new player in the fulfillment business that might have been mentioned somewhere here?


With the requirements that you posted in your other thread, I haven't seen one like that posted.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Rodney,

(Not my intention to hijack the thread. Apologies for that. I suppose the original poster might wonder what "other thread" Rodney is referring to. In that case, it's this: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6545 )

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## toonsign (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi KeeneT,

Sounds like you may have two alternatives.

1. A fulfillment service such as Cafepress, Zazzle, etc. However, as you say, you do not have any customer control.

2. Use an independent company who will take the orders then print, pack and ship directly to your customer.

Using alternative #2, you can either:
A. Setup your own website where you will get the orders, then forward them to your printer for processing or;
B. You can have the printer create the website, take orders directly and process them from there. 

Using alternative #2A, you have full control over your customer input, information ,etc... You just have to do the processing of information (sizes, colors, styles, etc..) and send it to your service.

Using alternative 2B, your printer would have full control and be responsible for filling all orders. He would also notify you as to all orders, processing, etc...

Reputable printers would not use your customer contact information to try to sell their services to your customers as they are only interested in printing. Besides, it makes bad business.

Generally speaking, these printers also have a base price that is lower than the larger companies.

To my knowledge, there are few printers who do offer this type of service and if there were any here, or in any other group, rules dictate that they cannot post as such in any posts.

You might try a search in google using print on demand, POD and other such search terms to see what comes up.

Usually, POD printers offer the bare items such as t-shirts, sweats, decals, signs, magnets, etc ... They do not offer a wide variety of products such as Cafepress due to the very small number of people who do use their service and the high cost of maintaining a large inventory.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Fred, 
I did found a printer who can help me at the begin and then will invest in printing machinery if I have a good response when my website is launch early November.
Can't wait.... 0.01% response rate is all I need!
Hub


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here at GoodStorm, sellers have access to the buyer's data (name and email) but not their credit cards, obviously. Once you are logged into to your account, you can copy and paste that info from your "sales history" page into a text doc or you can request a CSV file.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Marco, but what do you mean by 70% of profit? Is profit the difference between retail price and base price, but how much is the base price?
I think with cafepress their base price is around $11 so if I sale a Tshirt $18 I keep 100% of profit ($7) but with your company I don't relay get how it works.
CU
Hub


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

The principle difference is that we offer shirts at lower prices, so that you can sell your shirts at lower prices while retaining more of the return. CP does give you 100% over the cost of the shirt, but their shirt prices are so high this usually doesn't translate into great returns for the seller. 
Using CP, you either have to sell at tight margins and hope you make your money in bulk sales, or risk increasing your retails prices so high you sell fewer shirts, but (hopefully) make that money up in profit per sale.

GoodStorm keeps its cost to sellers low so that 70% of the profit means more money in your pocket while you retail prices are still attractive to buyers.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok sounds goods but I guess the quality of the Tshirt used would have to be important to compare. Is your starting price for Tshirt made in China?
I'm trying to build a business as ethicaly as possible and to use sweet shop would be against my believe.


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a great question. One of the things that GoodStorm prides itself on is an ethical business model.

While there is no current industry standard for sweatshop free, we are careful about our suppliers and do not use sweatshop clothing.

Incidentally, there is a consortium developing such a standard and, when complete, shirts that qualify will be able to provide a sweatshop free "bug" to their labels. This is very much like the Union bug currently used on union made products.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

marcopolo2010 said:


> While there is no current industry standard for sweatshop free [...] there is a consortium developing such a standard and, when complete, shirts that qualify will be able to provide a sweatshop free "bug" to their labels.


There isn't such a standard _worldwide_, but there is already a standard in Australia for example (and has been for a number of years), complete with a no sweat logo for accredited manufacturers.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

Solmu said:


> There isn't such a standard _worldwide_, but there is already a standard in Australia for example (and has been for a number of years), complete with a no sweat logo for accredited manufacturers.


Have you heard about http://wrapapparel.org, they have been around for over 6 years and I serious people. I would be curious to see their opinion on some of the brand promoted by so called ethical company. 

Can goodstorm tell us the brand of your cheapest Tshirt?


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sure! Our cheapest shirts are Anvil and Fruit of the Loom - but the furthest away that we buy from are made in mexico.


----------



## KeenT (Sep 25, 2006)

ok great to see that you don't exploite this poor chinese slave...


----------



## marcopolo2010 (Oct 10, 2006)

We do have people that have visited the factories in Mexico to ensure proper working conditions as well. NAFTA or no NAFTA, we like to be sure.


----------



## fox296 (Aug 11, 2006)

hey,
i have to say. its great to be able to get feedback and stay in relationship with your customers. maybe a survey by email a few days later would be good sent via the fufilment co, who then relays the responses to you.

also, i think it would be great to have shop-specific email lists that customers and potential customers could sign up for. we're planning on doing RSS feeds of every store soon, but that would just include new designs.

what do people think about this?
daniel
skreened.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> also, i think it would be great to have shop-specific email lists that customers and potential customers could sign up for


Sounds like a good idea. That's one thing that cafepress offers.



> we're planning on doing RSS feeds of every store soon, but that would just include new designs.


Not sure how much it would be used, but it could be an interesting feature.


----------

